# Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders



## Honeyball (31. Juli 2009)

Dieser Thread dient zur Diskussion und zum Gedankenaustausch zur im Anglerboard-Magazin von mir veröffentlichten Geschichte über unsere Bootshavarie.

Bin mal gespannt, was erfahrene wie weniger erfahrene Bootsangler dazu zu sagen haben und ob es auch noch weitere Boardies gibt, die zugeben, dass sie die zweite Frage mit JA beantwortet hätten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Bin da auch mal gespannt................


----------



## antonio (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

mit nem 5 ps-quirl sollte man solche aktionen nicht starten.

antonio


----------



## Ollek (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Moin Honigkugel

Is ja alles nochmal gut gegangen, evtl kannste ja mal ein Bild vom Boot reinsetzen um sich die Situation noch besser vorstellen zu können.

5 PS kann ja an allem hängen.

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



antonio schrieb:


> mit nem 5 ps-quirl sollte man solche aktionen nicht starten.


Wobei eindeutig auffällt, dass unter den geschilderten Problemen auch ein 50PS-"Quirl" nichts genutzt hätte... 

Ich würd´s abhaken unter der Rubrik:
Dumm gelaufen - Glück gehabt. :g


P.S.: Und NEIN - den Abscherstift kannt ich auch noch nicht! (Trotz SKS, Binnenschein und viel Erfahrung).


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Zitat : "Deine Sicherheitsausrüstung besteht aus Seekarte, wasserfestem Hand-GPS, wasserfestem Handy, und Schwimmweste."

Nein, das geht gar nicht ... NIE ohne Signalmittel wie Signalfackel,-rakete oder Rauchtopf rausfahren - ist ein "No GO" !!


Uli


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Moin!

Da seid ihr ja Gott sei Dank nochmal mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen Heinz-Peter.:m

Mir als absolut unerfahrenem "KleinbootbisjetztnureinmalinNorgefahrer" wär glaube in der Situation auch ganz schön der Stift gegangen!
Und nicht nur der Abscherstift!!!#d

Ich würde zwar momentan noch nicht alleine mit meinem Frauchen auf die Ostsee raus fahren (bis ich den Bootslappen hab), wenn dann nur im Kleinbootverband, aber wenn die Anderen das OK geben würden, dann wären wir bei ähnlichem Wetter wahrscheinlich auch raus gefahren...

Deshalb muss ich ganz klar sagen, das mir das hätte auch passieren können.


Shit happens, Glück gehabt und gut, dass es die Seenotretter gibt!


----------



## maki1980 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Also bis in das letzte Jahr hatte ich auch ein eigenes Boot mit 80 Ps hintern dran welches wirklich ordentlich Fahrt gemacht hat wenn man den knüppel auf den Tisch legte.
Nicht desto trotz, würde ich NIE aufs Wasser fahren wenn ich schon per Wetterbericht auf Gewitter aufmerksam gemacht werde!!!

Kleine Kinder bekommen eine auf den Hintern wenn Sie Dummheiten machen aber was soll mal mit Erwachsenen machen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Nachvollziehbar eine mißliche Zwickmühle, in der man da steckt. . . |kopfkrat . . . die letzte Möglichkeit vor dem angekündigten Schlechtwetter noch nutzen, oder darauf verzichten.

Die 5PS-Boote, die ich bisher hatte, waren alle mit kompletter Sicherheitsausrüstung ausgestattet (inkl. Leuchtmittel etc.), aber das wäre für meine Entscheidung nicht ausschlaggebend gewesen. Ich bin zwar nicht wasserscheu, aber ab 4bft fühle ich mich mit einem Kleinboot auf dem Wasser nicht mehr so wohl. Und da alle Wetterdienste für den Nachmittag auffrischende Wind oberhalb von 4 und dazu noch Schauerböen gemeldet haben, wäre ich nicht gefahren, hätte mich an den Strand gestellt, und die Vorhersage überprüft. Und wehe, das Wetter wäre dann besser geworden, als vorhergesagt|gr:.

Aber den Abscherstift kenne ich auch nicht. So ein Motorausfall, egal aus welchem Grund, könnte ich auch nicht beheben. Ich hatte mal einigen Minuten zu tun, den Motor wieder in Gang zu kriegen, allerdings mit ausreichend Abstand zur Küste. Wenn so was zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt passiert . . . 

Gut, dass bei euch nicht mehr passiert ist.


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Shit happens, Glück gehabt und gut, dass es die Seenotretter gibt!



Abgesehen davon, dass die Seenotretter ja nicht eingesetzt bzw. benötigt wurden (Hilfe hatten wir vom DLRG, die eigentlich "nur" Badegäste beobachteten), hast Du natürlich recht damit, dass es gut ist, dass es die gibt.
Außer uns waren übrigens noch jede Menge Klein- und Segelboote auf dem Wasser...

@Ollek
Hab hier mal 'nen Link
Ist ungefähr dasselbe Boot allerdings in Kategorie D (Küsten- und Binnengewässer)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Die 5PS-Boote, die ich bisher hatte, waren alle mit kompletter Sicherheitsausrüstung ausgestattet (inkl. Leuchtmittel etc.), aber das wäre für meine Entscheidung nicht ausschlaggebend gewesen. Ich bin zwar nicht wasserscheu, aber ab 4bft fühle ich mich mit einem Kleinboot auf dem Wasser nicht mehr so wohl. Und da alle Wetterdienste für den Nachmittag auffrischende Wind oberhalb von 4 und dazu noch Schauerböen gemeldet haben, wäre ich nicht gefahren, hätte mich an den Strand gestellt, und die Vorhersage überprüft. Und wehe, das Wetter wäre dann besser geworden, als vorhergesagt|gr:.



Ja, das wäre wohl auch meine Entscheidung gewesen. Zu risky.


----------



## antonio (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die Seenotretter ja nicht eingesetzt bzw. benötigt wurden (Hilfe hatten wir vom DLRG, die eigentlich "nur" Badegäste beobachteten), hast Du natürlich recht damit, dass es gut ist, dass es die gibt.
> Außer uns waren übrigens noch jede Menge Klein- und Segelboote auf dem Wasser...
> 
> @Ollek
> Hab hier mal 'nen Link



schlechten beispielen sollte man aber nicht nacheifern.

antonio


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die Seenotretter ja nicht eingesetzt bzw. benötigt wurden (Hilfe hatten wir vom DLRG, die eigentlich "nur" Badegäste beobachteten), hast Du natürlich recht damit, dass es gut ist, dass es die gibt.



Gut, dann eben DIE!|rolleyes

Die gute DLRG hat mich übrigens als 11 Jährigen auch schon mal gerettet (na ja, eher mein Paddelboot)!

Ist schon klasse, was die Jungs und Mädels da leisten.


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Jau, zumal das Jugendliche/Studenten sind, die ihre Freizeit und ihre Ferien dafür opfern!!!

Wollte auch nicht klugscheixxen, sondern nur nochmal klar stellen, dass wir ja nicht in Seenot waren sondern "nur" das Problem gehabt hätten, zu zweit ein 79KG-Boot durch die Gegend zu tragen, wenn die Jungs uns nicht zur Rampe geschleppt hätten...


----------



## fischklöten (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

|wavey:Ja die ostsee ist nicht zu unterschätzen ,lieber mal aufn dorsch verzichten als in misslage zu kommen ,das mit dem scheerstift sollte man ruhig ein paar mal im hafen üben ,und  ruhig ein paar stifte mehr dabei haben,eine simple schlechtwetterfrontwarnung ist neben der vorhersage ein auf mittelwelle eingestelltes radio ,sobald der sender nicht mehr scharf zu stellen geht sollte man sich vom acker machen


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Hallo,
ich war nach dem lesen erstmal duschen um zu spontane Reaktionen rauszunehmen. Die Situation, die letztendlich zur Havarie geführt hat, hat mit der Ausgangsfrage eigentlich wenig zu tun. Als Bootsbesitzer sollte man sich über die Funktionen seines Gerätes klar sein - und auch einen Scherstift kennen. Es hätte trotztdem nichts genutzt.

Zu deiner Frage: Leider geht aus deiner Beschreibung nicht hervor, wie der Wind genau stand. Bei ablandigen Winden hätte ich es sicher auch versucht - aber bei allen anderen Windrichtungen nicht.
Die Kriterien, die du genannt hast: Keinen Fisch gefangen, alle habens auch gemacht, letzte Chance im Urlaub - alles das sind keine Gründe pro. Es sind genau die Gründe, die immer wieder zu Unfällen führen. Wenn also nicht überall ablandiger Wind war, wär ich zu Hause geblieben.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Moin,

nicht vergessen einen neuen Ersatzabscherstift in der Motorverkleidung zu befestigen...

...man kann ja nie wissen was kommt.|supergri:m

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Ich sehe das so wie Dolfin. Bei ablandigen Wind wäre ich gefahren. Die Problematik liegt doch auch eher an dem im Nachhinein mißglückten Versuch unfallfrei ans Ufer zu kommen. Wenn auch nur ansatzweise Felsen zu sehen sind und davon gibt es an der Ostsee ja nun nicht wenige, dann muß der Motor hoch und es ist Handarbeit angesagt.

Man überlege, wie so eine Sache ausgeht, wenn das in Norge passiert, wenn man kein knietiefes Wasser hat, unabhängig von der Motorleistung. 

Ich finde das sehr schwierig zu beantworten, denn vorm Rechner ist man immer schlauer, als in der jeweiligen Situation.


----------



## Khaane (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Jepp, hatten mal ein ähnliches Problem - War ebenfalls der Messingstift gebrochen und mussten das Problem beheben. Zum Glück hatten wir insgesamt 2 Ersatzstifte.

Weil man ja den "Hobbyangler" es auch mal gönnen wollte, "zu Lenken" - Ist sofort nach dem Anlassen und Gang einsetzen, der 2. Stift gebrochen. (Wenn man auch wie son Bekloppter den Motor aufbrüllen lässt und den Gang reinhaut )

Danach gabs absolutes Motorverbot für den Kollegen und den Rest des Tages hat man selbst das Steuer übernommen.

Wichtig: Immer Ersatzstifte und eine Rohrzange an Board, so dass man auch auf See den Schaden schnell reparieren kann.

Zum Glück ist die Geschichte mit eurer Bootshavarie glücklich ausgegangen, evtl. hattet ihr auch Glück im Unglück - Denn wären die Wellen euch auf hoher See ins Boot gebrochen und der Motor aus irgendeinem Grund nicht angesprungen, so wäre das sicher nicht so glimpflich ausgegangen.


----------



## Klaus S. (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Wenn über 4-5 bft voraus gesagt werden dann fahr ich auch mit meinen 50PS-Ryds nicht mehr raus. 
War einfach leichtsinnig das Ganze und hätte auch anders ausgehen können.


----------



## Bream_Ol (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wichtig: Immer Ersatzstifte und eine Rohrzange an Board, so dass man auch auf See den Schaden schnell reparieren kann.



Ersatzstifte, wichtig ist hier der Plural! Weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung, mitten auf dem Fjord, Scherstift ab, beim Auswechseln der Ersatzstift aus den Fingern gefallen und weg war er! |gr:

Das dumme Gesicht sprach vermutlich Bände und lange Arme beim Rudern! Danach hatte ich ausser den Ersatzstiften in der Motorverkleidung noch einige 12" Nägel in der Angelkiste als Reserve. Notfalls gehen auch die!

BTW: Beim Wechsel des Stiftes im übrigen beachten, das die Runterklappvorrichtung veriegelt ist...... Muss geil aussehen, so ein Kopfsprung über den Motor hinweg, wenn der unvermutet sich wieder in seine Normalstellung begibt (Das Wasser war da übrigends sehr kalt brrrrr) :q

Zum Thema 5 PS Außenborder: In der Ausbildung für den Bootsführerschein lernt man eigentlich, was der Scherstift für eine Funktion hat( bei seriösen Ausbildungen!).


----------



## SimonHH (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

tach heinz-peter...

für mich alleine gesprochen,muss ich ganz klar sagen: nein,ich wäre nicht rausgefahren.
die gewitterwarnung und der vorrausgesagte wind bei allen drei wetterdiensten hätten mir genügt,um am strand ne ordentliche scheibe holzfällersteak zu grillen.und vielleicht ne kleine runde auf platte o.ä. zu angeln.
gut...nix schlimmes passiert...



ABER MACH SO N SCHAISS NICH NOCHMAL,KLAR??!! |gr:


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Zur Ergänzung (Dolfin, sundvogel):
Der Wind war ablandig (West), die Brandung hat sich nach der Front aufgebaut und blieb dann auch durch den Westwind nur noch für ca. ne halbe Stunde. Als wir das Boot leer hatten und ich in Schlepp genommen wurde, war der Spuk schon vorbei und ohne den Motorschaden hätten wir auch nicht weiter über die ganze Aktion nachgedacht.
Bis vorher hab ich erst bei vorher gesagten 6 Bft. westliche oder ab 4 Bft. östliche Winde abgelehnt #c

Für die, die die Gegend kennen:
Ort des Geschehens war Fehmarnsund vor Meeschendorf auf dem Weg nach Staberhuk.
An den Strand gefahren sind wir ungefähr Höhe Staberndorf (54.4074°N, 11.2703°E)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Jetzt mal ehrlich, ihr habt einfach nur Pech mit dem Motor gehabt, sowas kann passieren. Aber ihr habt euch definitiv nicht "sehenden Auges" in eine gefährliche Situation manövriert. Bei der Wettervorhersage wäre ich auch gefahren. Was soll an 4-5 Bft schlimm sein,zumal noch ablandig?


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Sten Hagelvoll...
Natürlich wärst *du *gefahren.

Honeyball
Westwind ist aber im Fehmarsund nicht gerade ablandig. Der bläst dann lang durch den Sund.
Du hattest, wenn ich recht verstehe, auf der Hinreise Rückenwind. Vor Staberhuk baut sich sehr schnell eine Kreuzsee auf, dort ist es eigentlich immer schlecht bei etwas größeren Windstärken. Ich will jetzt auch nichts dramatisieren. Aber für ne Schüssel von 3,5m und 5 PS war das auch bei gutem Wetter ne Ochsentour. Durch die Unterbrechung eures Trips seid ihr der später zu erwartenden 5-6 in Böen höher doch auch garnicht mehr nahe gekommen.
Was solls - ihr habt eure Lektion gehabt. Nutzt sie!


----------



## scripophix (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Wenn ich nicht rauskomme, weil mir die Wanne vollläuft,* dann komme ich bei der nächsten Front auch nicht mehr rein !*

Brandung für das Boot zu hoch = unbedingt am Ufer bleiben.

Das ist eine Regel, die sich viele Bootsangler endlich merken müssen. Mal schnell raus (mit 5 PS) und da ist es dann ruhiger geht garnicht. Gedoppelte oder gekreuzte Wellen und der Einschlag ist 800 m vom Ufer passiert. Und dann ?

Alternative ... zum Beispiel:

Nach dem Gewitter schafften wir die aufkommende Brandung, wir konnten sie abreiten und wieder raus an den Platz. Nach drei weiteren Dorschen versuchten wir zu verholen und den Fischplatz neu anzusteuern. Anfangs waren wir erstaunt über manche Geräusche, eine Art Zischen, das wir uns erst nicht erklären konnten. Später meinte mein Freund, dass da zwei Wellen in etwa 45 Grad aufeinander zulaufen und Gischt auf dem Kamm zeigen. Mitten in einer schwoienartigen Bewegung kam so ein Zischer auf uns zu. Wir versuchten sie zu überspringen, aber die letzten 20 cm der Spitze überliefen uns. Wassereinbruch im Boot ... - raus mit dem Dorsch aus dem Eimer und schöpfen. Nun aber war das Boot schwer. Es ging nicht mehr so recht über die Wellen. Wir schöpften wie die Bekloppten und zogen trotzdem immer wieder Wasser, jede größere Welle durfte uns was reinwerfen. Also Motor an und bloß weg. So schwer wie wir waren kamen wir nicht wirklich voran. Nun brach die Welle von achtern über die Heckkante. Mit Schöpfen war nix mehr zu machen. Wie Käpt'n Blaubär in der Badewanne ging es langsam abwärts...

Wollt ihr ein träniges oder ein Happy-End ? Sucht's euch aus!

Ich wär ums Verrecken nicht raus!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Hi Honeyball,

bin erstmal erleichtert, dass alles gut ausgegangen ist. Mach den SBF (...oder hast Du den schon ? ) und miete Dir ein ordentliches Boot. Die Böötchen mit 5 PS sind für mich auch bei bester Wetterlage für die offene See ungeeignet.

Wetter und See sind unberechenbar. Wir waren im Mai auf den Key's in Florida. Alles sah gut aus. Boot 22 Fuß & 115 PS. Fahren ein Stück auf die offene See und sehen eine Gewitterwolke, aus der sich ein "schwarzer Rüssel" absenkt. War ich was froh, 115 PS unter dem Arsch zu haben und schnell Richtung Land zu kommen. 

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## MefoProf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Moin,

ablandiger Wind und Brandung |kopfkrat. Schon seltsam.

Zur Frage: Ich hab ja auch nur so ne Nußschale und wäre bei den Bedingungen unter keinen Umständen rausgefahren. Gerade bei Böen muß man immer mit plötzlich auftauchenden fiesen Wellen rechnen und für so etwas sind diese Nußschalen eben einfach nicht ausgelegt. 

Da spielt die Motorleistung eigentlich keine Rolle, da bei Seegang ohnehin nur mit ganz wenig Gas gefahren werden kann, da das Boot solche Wellen einfach nicht packt.

Davon ab gehört für mich in jedes Boot immer ne kleine Werkzeugkiste mit ein paar wichtigen Ersatzteilen. 

Das Problem mit dem Scherstift habe ich auch schon des öfteren gehabt. Es passiert leider gar nicht mal so selten, daß der sich verabschiedet. Zur Not reicht auch ein Stück Draht, um wieder in den Hafen zu kommen. 

Gegen technische Defekte ist keiner gefeit. Da nützen einem auch 100 PS nix, sondern nur Werkzeug und Ersatzteile und/oder ein Zweitmotor. 

|wavey:


----------



## gustaf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Hej.

Ich bin an der Ostfrisischen Nordsee gross geworden, habe viele jahre an der daenischen Kattegatkueste gewohnt und lebe mitlerweile auf ner kleinen norwegischen insel mitten im Nordatlantik.Ich bin seit ueber 30 jahren mit booten aller klassen und kuttern auf dem wasser unterwegs.

Wenn ich eins gelernt habe, dann ist das das es keine 3,5m boote mit 5ps aussenborder gibt die kuestentauglich sind. Sowas hat auf dem Meer egal in welcher entfernung vom ufer nichts zu suchen.

Das wissen ueber den abscheerstift haette dir in der geschilderten situation auch nichts genutzt.Das ist halt ein pech das dich auch auf einem grosserem boot mit groesserem motor haette erwischen koennen.
Obwohl ich bezweifle das die brandung bei einem groesseren boot uebergeschlagen waere und der kahn so viel wasser genommen haette.

Der entscheidende fehler lag aber in deiner optimistischen einschaetzung der ausgangssituation. Westliche winde waren evt am oertlichen strand ablandig aber als grosswetterlage eher paralell zur kueste anzusehen.
Desweiteren war von allen wetterdiensten zunehmender wind gemeldet. Bei 4 Bft und der geschilderten boot/motor kombination hast du auf dem wasser nichts verloren. 
Es kann bei solchen wetterlagen immer vorkommen das sich einzellne gewitterzellen bilden.Kein wetterdienst kann das sicher vorhersagen.
Und hier lag wohl der entscheidende fehler den ihr begangen habt. Als sich erste anzeichen einer wetterverschlechterung zeigten (auch wenn es noch nicht abzusehen war das es gewitter geben wird) habt ihr nicht den rueckweg angetreten. In dem wissen das es aber kommen kann haettet ihr den sofortigen und kuerzesten weg an land nehmen MUESSEN. Ist es eine fehleinschaetzung gewesen oder das wetter haette sich schnell beruhigt haettet ihr wieder rausfahren koennen (auch wenn es wegen dem kleinen boot...)
Die argumentation das weitere boote draussen waren ist augenwischerei und eine selbstvorgaukelung von (sicherheits)tatsachen die nicht gegeben waren. Also lieber einen kleinen moment ein schisser als eine ewigkeit lang tot.

Bleib bei nicht absolut stabilen wetterverhaeltnissen in der naehe der hafeneinfahrt und nehm die beine(motor) in die hand sobald es anzeichen gibt die auch nur den geringsten zweifel bergen.
Kein fisch ist sowas wert.

Aber ich denke ihr habt eure lektion gelernt und beim naechsten mal wisst ihr bescheid.

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr schwierig zu beantworten, denn vorm Rechner ist man immer schlauer, als in der jeweiligen Situation.


 
AMEN!

Ich wäre unter diesen Bedingungen ebenfalls ausgelaufen!

Ochsentour hin oder her- Da wird man ja nicht zu gezwungen und das gute Kaffeegeschirr gehört nicht aufs Boot!

Ich hätte jedoch *zwingend* eine geeignete Stelle zum anlanden angelaufen und aufs erneute Wassern verzichtet. 
Ist das Wetter so beschi..en daß ich anlanden muß, nehm´ich auch die zuvor abgesprochene Abholung über Land in anspruch.

Ach ja- Scheerstifte gehören an den Mann, nicht unter die Motorabdeckung! Wär´schon Schiete, wenn der Motor ´nen Schluck Wasser an die verkehrte Stelle bekommt und anschließend nicht anspringt.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Sten Hagelvoll...
> Natürlich wärst *du *gefahren.
> 
> Honeyball
> ...


Es gab doch lediglich ein Motorproblem und ohne dieses wär doch alles glatt gelaufen,also unnötig jetzt über Windstärken und Kreuzseen zu philosophieren. Wenn schon Kritik, sollte man vielleicht anmerken das so 'ne kleine Schüssel mit 5PS generell nicht seetauglich ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Gustav,
du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Was dazukommt: Ich kalkuliere eigentlich immer die Frage ein: Was ist, wenn sich die Vorhersage täuscht und eine Windstärle mehr kommt? Ich bin bestimmt nicht ängstlich. Mein Boot hat in dieser Wintersaison 450 Motorstunden auf die Uhr bekommen. Bin also nicht gerade wenig draußen.
Alle, die hier sagen, sie wären mit ner 350er Schüssel und nem 5PSer noch raus sollten eigentlich einmal ihre eigenen Erfahrungswerte posten ( eigenes Boot, Größe, Jahre auf See, Tage auf dem Wasser pro Jahr ). Da kommt vieles, was man so eigentlich nicht stehen lassen kann.

Genau Sten - und du sagst, du wärst raus...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Wär ich. Wenn ich nur so 'n Boot hab und angeln will fahr ich auch raus. Bei der Wettervorhersage. Wie gesagt, nicht wirklich seetauglich, aber dann darf ich mit so 'nem Kahn konsequenterweise überhaupt nicht raus.


----------



## gustaf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es gab doch lediglich ein Motorproblem und ohne dieses wär doch alles glatt gelaufen,also unnötig jetzt über Windstärken und Kreuzseen zu philosophieren. Wenn schon Kritik, sollte man vielleicht anmerken das so 'ne kleine Schüssel mit 5PS generell nicht seetauglich ist.



Sten ich denke du hast das was da passiert ist noch gar nicht richtig verstanden.
Die problematik mit dem motor ist nur ein aspekt dieses fast malleurs. Dies haette aber auch mit einem starkeren motor oder groesseren boot passieren koennen.

Eine zu optimistische einschaetzung der wetterlage und ein nicht richtiges bzw zu spätes reagieren zur entscheidenden zeit haette hier 2 Anglern zum verhaengniss werden koennen. Gottlob ist ihnen nichts passiert und das gute an der moral ist das man hierraus ne menge lernen kann

Vielen dank an den threatersteller fuer die tolle schilderung der situation.

In diesem Sinne 
Gustaf


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Ich denke man sollte Honey erstmal "Danke" sagen, dass er den Vorfall hier postet. Nicht jeder hätte den Mut so eine Sache hier zu posten, weil ja die Reaktionen schon vorher absehbar sind. Ich finde es grundsätzlich nicht soooo problematisch bei einer 3 Bft mit dem Kleinboot rauszufahren.

Die wesentlichen Aspekte sind ja schon genannt worden, ablandiger Wind, sodass man sich beim landen nicht durch Brandung kämpfen muß, möglichst in Ufernähe bleiben und bei Anzeichen eines Wetterumschwunges sofort die schützende Küste aufsuchen.

Da Honey schreibt, das es sich um ein küstentaugliches Boot handelte, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das stimmt.

Ich bin vor zwei Jahren nachdem der Wind leicht aufböete und sich langsam Welle bildete wegen eines blöden Gefühls mit Vollgas in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg gejagt. Meine Freundin war ziemlich befremdet, weil wir zwei Stunden vorher reichlich Asche für Boot und Sprit ausgegeben hatten. Das Boot hatte 35PS und war ca. 5,60m lang. 

10 Minuten später kamen alle anderen Kleinboote total durchnässt und durchgeschaukelt rein. Da hat es noch nicht mal geregnet oder gewittert.


----------



## gustaf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Hej

@Falk1

Hier soll absolut niemand nieder gemacht werden. Und ich denke das das auch nicht der fall ist.
Die geschilderte situation wurde vom threatersteller klasse geschildert und es fand eine durchaus sachliche analyse von allen beteidigten statt.
Dies auch noch in einem durchaus freundlichen tonfall und ohne boese worte.

Nur durch solch eine aktion wie sie Honey hier moeglich gemacht hat koennen unerfahrene bootsfuehrer gefahrlos lernen.
Und das war und ist ja auch wohl hier der fall.

Also bitte schoen entspannt bleiben, sind wir doch alle auch:vik:

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Ich denke mal, dass es ziemlich schwierig ist, das Zusammenspiel von 4 Bft. und dem Boot zu beurteilen.
Auf dem Wasser, außerhalb der Uferbrandung, war die Welle, wie sie sich bei 4 Bft. Westwind in der Ostsee vor Heiligenhafen aufgebaut hat, noch völlig unkritisch. Da spritzte höchstens mal etwas Gischt auf mich als Vordermann.
Als der Wind deutlich auffrischte (und dabei auch noch auf Südwest drehte, was ja im Rücken einer Front nichts ungewöhnliches ist), waren wir bereits am sicheren Ufer.
Wir hatten auch noch gar nicht den Gedanken, die Rückfahrt durch den Sund gegen die Welle anzutreten, sondern durchaus schon in der Planung, in Meeschendorf anzulanden und per Auto zurück zu fahren. Deshalb haben wir ja auch schon den ersten Schauer unter Land umfahren und die eigentlich geplante Fahrt bis hinter Staberhuk abgebrochen, um vor Meeschendorf zu bleiben.
gustaf hat's meines Erachtens richtig zusammengefasst:
Zu optimistische Einschätzung der Wetterlage (wegen der Gewittergefahr), dann eigentlich richtiges Reagieren (Anlanden am Strand)
scripophix hat m.E. den zweiten entscheidenden Fehler von uns beschrieben:
Ungeduld, wieder aufs Wasser zu kommen


> Brandung für das Boot zu hoch = unbedingt am Ufer bleiben.


Denn wenn das nicht gewesen wäre und der Scherstift gehalten hätte, würdet ihr alle jetzt vermutlich einen ganz lockeren Angelbericht von mir hören, statt diese Story im Magazin.
Wir waren ja auch letztlich nicht in Not, außer dass die Jeans unter der Gummihose etwas viel Wasser aufgenommen hatte.
Aber, ich denke mal, es ist wichtig, mit so einer Erfahrung nicht hinter dem Berg zu halten, sondern sie offensiv zu diskutieren, wobei die Erfahreneren gefragt sind, die Unerfahrenen zu unterstützen.
Versteht es bitte nicht als Rechtfertigung, aber wir haben an jenem Tag auch Mietboote eines uns bekannten Vermieters gesichtet und uns zu einem Zeitpunkt, als noch eitel Sonnenschein herrschte, zusätzlich bestätigt gesehen, weil 3 Tage zuvor bei 5 Bft derselbe Vermieter kein Boot aufs Wasser gelassen hat. 
Selbst ein gerade auf Fehmarn sehr bekannter Angelhändler hat noch am Morgen zu meinem Freund gesagt: "Tankt ordentlich voll und fahrt nach Staberhuk."
Wir waren also sicherlich nicht die einzigen, die die Wetterlage unterschätzt haben, aber de facto geraten diejenigen, die vorsichtiger sind, auch nicht in irgendeine brenzlige Situation, da gebe ich allen Vorpostern recht.
Wie schon geschrieben:
Der Gedanke, der nach der Sache hochschoss, war die Frage, was gewesen wäre, wenn wir *nicht*, so wie immer geplant, vom Wasser weggekommen wären (z.B. wegen einer Kleinigkeit am Motor).
Zur Sicherheit gehören halt Redundanzen, die wir in der Vorplanung nicht berücksichtigt haben.


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Mein langes Posting hat sich überschnitten mit denen von Falk1 und gustaf, deswegen eine weitere Antwort:

@Falk1: Ich fühle mich keineswegs niedergemacht, sondern freue mich, dass es so sachlich zugeht. Dass ich verbale Schläge bekomme, war mir klar, bevor ich das Ganze neidergeschrieben habe, doch letztlich ist das ja auch nicht unberechtigt, denn *alles* haben wir nicht richtig gemacht.
Wir hätten mal vorher etwas mehr über unseren Motor lernen können.
Und wir hätten das Wort "Gewitter" bei wetter.com etwas ernster nehmen müssen.

@gustaf:
Du hast meine Intention richtig erkannt: Anderen zu ermöglichen, aus unseren Fehlern zu lernen.


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Was macht eigentlich jemand mit einem Boot (egal wie groß), wenn's plötzlich donnert und/oder blitzt und er nicht mehr rechtzeitig ans nächste Ufer kommt?
Beten?


----------



## gustaf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Hallo

In bezug zur wellenrichtung den kuerzesten weg zum land suchen und dies mit groesst moeglicher geschwindigkeit die die wellen noch zulassen. Wenn noetig auch den kahn auf einen felsen setzen, sollte keine bessere/naehere landungstelle zu finden sein. (Scheiss was aufs boot, das kann ersetzt werden)Wenn nicht schon geschehen die rettungswesten anlegen
Alle ruten und flaggenhalterungen flach ins boot legen und selber auch moeglichst eine gehockte stellung einnehmen.
PARALELL die Kuestenwache oder den vermieter ueber handy informieren.
Auch wenn es nicht zu einer havarie kommt, ist es besser das rettung schon mal auf dem weg bzw in den startloechern steht. Man darf sich in einem solchen moment keine gedanken machen ob da evt kosten auf einen zukommen. Nichts ist so kostbar wie das eigene leben und das der mitangler

gruesse


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Falk1 schrieb:


> @ _*Honeyball
> 
> Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, dass Du hier teilweise nieder gemacht wirst.|krach:
> 
> ...





mmhhh ... wenn ich meine Ausbildung zum Sportbootführerschein richtig in erinnerung habe, fällt sowas unter "seemännische Sorgfaltspflicht"
Und wenn nicht bei 800 Metern erforderlich, ab wann dann ?
Gib das doch bitte mal ganz genau in CM - dann können wir gaaanz genau diskutieren ob nicht eher ein cm mehr oder weniger sinnvoll ist.

Uli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich jemand mit einem Boot (egal wie groß), wenn's plötzlich donnert und/oder blitzt und er nicht mehr rechtzeitig ans nächste Ufer kommt?
> Beten?




Nein, Untiefen meiden - und das Unwetter draussen aktiv "abreiten"- bei auflandigen Wind kommst du nicht mehr durch die Brandung.
Ich selbst bin nach Vorhersage " West, abnehmend 3-4" welches dann plötzlich in Höhe Lübeker Bucht in "Ost, zunehmend 3+4" in Richtung Grossenbrode gefahren - bin weit draussen geblieben und habe mein Boot zwischen den Wellen durchmanövriert bis ich in Höhe Hafeneinfahrt gleichmässig mit der Welle in den Hafen kam.
Das letztere wäre mit 5 PS allerdings nicht möglich gewesen.

Aber prinzipiell muss ich eingestehen,dass ich an deiner Stelle vor 15 Jahren auch noch rausgefahren wäre .... damals war ich sogar mit nem Therhi Micro Fun draussen -das Leben ist halt ein Fehlersport.
Seien wir über jeden Fehler glücklich,durch den wir noch lernen können.

Uli


----------



## gustaf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Hej

Wir sprechen hier nicht von hochseetauglichen , geschlossenen booten.
In der regel sind angelboote offen/halboffen und bei gewitter nimmt ein boot in der zu erwartenden welle wasser und gischt.
Ist also nicht ganz so viel mit faradaeischem kaefig.
Und wenn ein blitz in eine vollkohlefaser rute einschlaegt moechte ich mich auch nicht unbedingt in der unmittelbaren umgebung befinden. Mal ganz abgesehen von einem loch im boot wenn das ufer evt noch 1,5meilen oder weiter entfernt ist.

Also alles runter was als "antenne" wirken kann, auch wenn es sehr unwarscheinlich ist getroffen zu werden, schaden tut das sicherlich nichts

In diesem sinne
Gustaf


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Luftmatratzen, Surfer und Boote mit 5 Ps brauchen so etwas nicht. Die sind immer in Sichtweite.
> 
> Ps: Wird jetzt nett.
> 
> Bitte, wie bisher sachlich und nett bleiben.



Stimmt,entweder in Sichtweite von Deutschland,Dänemark oder Schweden ... *lach*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Kajakfahrer,den wir mal genau ziwschen Fehmarn und Langeland geborgen haben - der hatte Langeland von Fehmarn aus gesehen und wollte mal schnell rüber.

Uli


----------



## Doc Plato (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Scherstiften an Aussenbordern, war noch nie auf der Ostsee angeln und überhaupt habe ich zu wenig Ahnung um über das Thema Boote und Ostsee reden zu dürfen.
Aber eins will ich sagen, SCHÖN DAS ES DIR GUT GEHT! #g


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Niemand will Honeyball hier am Zeug flicken. Es geht um eine von ihm angestoßene Frage - und diese Frage dreht sich nicht um die "Außenlandung".
Eigentlich ein guter Gedanke. Natürlich gibts hier wieder mutige Jäger des nassen Schatzes - die hoffentlich noch einige Zeit überleben. Ich weiß, wie z. B verantwortungsbewußte Veranstalter von Bootsanglertreffen zu solchen Wetterbedingungen reagieren. Wenn Boote dieser größe genannt haben: Kein gemeinsames angeln. Wer doch rausfährt ( größere Boote ) angelt für ich privat.
Leider erfüllen diese berechtigten Diskussionsthreads nie ihren Zweck. Der kann nur sein, Angler zu mehr Vorsicht anzuregen und nicht, sie mutiger zu machen. Für mich ist das Thema damit durch.


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

@Dolfin und Falk1:
Wäre schade, wenn für Euch das Thema durch ist und ihr nichts mehr dazu sagen möchtet, denn ich -und ich denke mal auch viele andere, die sich vielleicht nicht trauen, sich direkt hier zu outen- habe noch 'ne ganze Menge offene Fragen und Ansätze.

Zum einen:
Kann man das so stehen lassen, dass die Blitzeinschlaggefahr bzw. die von einem Blitz ausgehende Gefahr bei einem Gewitter eher gering ist?
Und was macht denn ein Segelboot mit seinem Mast? Flachlegen?

Zum anderen:
Beim Anlanden mit auflandigem Wind und Brandung schlägt ein Kleinboot natürlich schnell voll, aber auch das würde ich in so einem Fall immer für das kleinere Übel halten, denn wir haben ohnehin keinen unnötigen Ballast an Board und können am Strand leer räumen und mal eben das Boot auskippen. Wenn das ablandige Ufer in ähnlicher Entfernung ist, würde ich das natürlich bevorzugen, ansonsten aber eher das Vollschlagen des Bootes in Kauf nehmen als z.B. 5-10 Minuten längere Fahrt.#c

Was den Vorschlag mit den Signalraketen betrifft:
Hallo? Wir reden da über eine zusätzliche Investition von ca. 30 €. Soviel haben wir alleine schon für die Seeringler und Wattis ausgegeben, die wir als Köder mithatten. Die Raketen standen direkt nach dem Hinweis von Ulrich Horst auf meiner Einkaufsliste!

@Doc Plato: Danke!|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was den Vorschlag mit den Signalraketen betrifft:
> Hallo? Wir reden da über eine zusätzliche Investition von ca. 30 €. Soviel haben wir alleine schon für die Seeringler und Wattis ausgegeben, die wir als Köder mithatten. Die Raketen standen direkt nach dem Hinweis von Ulrich Horst auf meiner Einkaufsliste!



Mal ne Frage von mir, welche Signalraketen gibt es für die man nicht den Pyroschein braucht und die auf See auch zugelassene bzw. erkennbare Signalwirkung haben und auch entsprechend wasserdicht verpackt sind? 

Laut Auskunft meiner damaligen SBF Fahrschule ist es wohl zur Zeit schlecht möglich den Pyroschein dort zu machen (warum auch immer|kopfkrat) 

Ich finde sowiso der Pyroschein sollte in den SBF mit integriert werden und jeder Inhaber sollte das Recht zum kaufen besitzen.
In diesen Falle sag ich dann auch mal diese Regelung ist irrsinn.

Gruss


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Braucht man den Pyroschein, um Signalraketen mit Reißzünder zu kaufen, die es im Bootszubehörhandel gibt?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Für die "richtigen" Raketen (Klasse T2) brauch man einen Sachkundenachweis - für Handfackeln und die kleinen Nico-Raketen nicht.
Für Signalpistolen einen erweiterten Schein.
Der Kurs für den Sachkundenachweis dauert einen halben Tag und kostet zwischen 30 und 50 €.
Leider blöd  :Als Voraussetzung muss man eine Sportbootführerschein haben oder eine "Befähigungsnachweis zum Führen eines Bootes" - jetzt fragt mich bitte nicht, wie dehnbar / auslegbar diese Formulierung ist.
Für sinnvoll halte ich an Küstengewässern zumindest das Mitführen von mehreren Handfackeln und den Rauchdosen (geben über mehrere Minuten einen starken orang-roten Rauch ab ) - wobei ich bei letzteren nicht weiß, ob diese "frei" sind.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

das stelle ich mir gerade bildlich vor....

honeyball kriegt direkt am strand nasse fuesse und schiesst dann eine seenotrakete ab.

das gibt bestimmt ein ticket....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Garnicht witzig ... ich habe in N schon unter den Wellen eine Rück,-Querströmung erlebt, die es nicht zuliess die letzten 5 Meter zum Strand zu schwimmen.
Vom Gehen im nur 1 Meter tiefen Wasser ganz zu schweigen.
Das Ufer war an dieser Stelle ganz einfach nicht erreichbar.

So,und damit verabschiede ich mich auch erstmal aus diesen Thema .... muss meine nächste Angeltour vorbereiten.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

und in florida gibt es bullsharks, die auch im flachen wasser beissen.
die kann man dann mit der rakete erschiessen.

fand dieser nicht-seenotfall aber nicht ganz woanders statt?


----------



## gustaf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dolfin und Falk1:
> Wäre schade, wenn für Euch das Thema durch ist und ihr nichts mehr dazu sagen möchtet, denn ich -und ich denke mal auch viele andere, die sich vielleicht nicht trauen, sich direkt hier zu outen- habe noch 'ne ganze Menge offene Fragen und Ansätze.
> 
> Zum einen:
> ...




Hej

Bei seglern verhaellt sich das etwas anders, hier geht man tatsaechlich her und baut einen blitzableiter vom mast und allen metafuehrenden teilen und leitet sie in den kiel ab. Die Kabine des seglers gibt aufgrund des faradeischen effektes einen recht guten schutz fuer pasagiere. Obwohl wohl jedewede elektrik an bord in die ewigen jagdgruende gehen duerfte.
Motorbote dagegen sind wie beschrieben meist offen und da funktioniert das nicht so gut.Zumal ist die raeumliche enge wesentlich groesser.
Auf see haben wir es in aller regel mit negativblitzen (die energie fliest an der wolkenunterseite ab und entlaed sich mittels blitz zur erd/wasseroberflaeche.) Diese bilden bei einer hauptenladung eine energie von durchschnittlich 20.000 Ampere die sich in einer mittleren zeit von 0,0004 sec entladen. Wenn her jemand mehr als 5 meter am einschlagort steht dann gute nacht. DArum ist es sehr wichtig alle hoch aufragende gegenstaende wie zb ruten oder flagenhalterungen die als antennen wirken koennen flach ins boot zu legen. Die aussage das das gewitter im normalfall nichts macht finde ich gerade von einem nach eigener aussage "ehemaligen extremsegler" mehr als kritisch.

Die entladungen bei einem Positiv blitz sind wesentlich hoeher und koennen einen auch noch einige kilometer von einer gewitterzelle entfernt treffen. Diese treten aber nur sehr selten auf und hauptsaechlich im winter.
Sollte jemand von einem positivblitz getroffen werden hat das in der regel den totalverlust des bootes zur folge.

Auch das  beschriebene abarbeiten eines gewitters auf see ist eine praktikable loesung. Hierzu sollte mann moeglichst tiefes wasser aufsuchen da sich hier die wellen in der regel spaeter brechen als im flacheren. Und im falle des kenterns ist es egal ob das wasser nun 10 oder 100 meter tief ist.
Hierzu setzt man den bug des bootes in die welle und reguliert das drehmoment des motors so das gerade vor dem scheitelpunkt der welle die motorleistung zurueckgenommen wird und so ein springen des bootes vermieden wird.DAs anschliesende abgleiten in das wellental kann mit relativ wenig fahrt geschehen gerade so viel das ich noch genuegend druck auf der steuerung habe und sich das boot nicht quer zur welle stellt.Das anfahren des naechsten kammes mus dann wieder etwas energischer geschehen da der wasserdruck der welle das boot ansonnsten wieder aus der "spur" druecken kann.
Diese prozedur ist aber nicht unbedingt fuer bootsfuehrer zu empfehlen die nur alle jubeljahre mal im boot sitzen und sollte mit einem erfahrenen kapitaen bei nicht ganz so brenzligen wetterverhaeltnissen geuebt werden.

in diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

So sieht das mal aus. Und abgewettert wird immer draußen, weg vom Land und auf tiefes Wasser kommen, ich würde das nicht empfehlen das Bott bei Gewitter notfalls auf einen Felsen zu setzen!


----------



## titi2 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Noch einmal zur Ausgangsgeschichte:
Ich wäre ( zumindest mit meinem Boot) gefahren!
Allerdings wäre ich an diesem Tag wahrscheinlich alleine gefahren um bei einem wetterbedingten Rückzug schnell genug zu sein. Wenn man auf dem Wasser ist ( insbesondere mit einem Kleinboot mit nur einem Motor ) ist man eigentlich immer in einer gewissen Gefahrensituation, das muss einem schon klar sein.
Ich halte die genannte "Notfallausrüstung" auch für ausreichend ( ich selbst habe aber Signalfackeln ) und wie gesagt ich wäre gefahren.

Die geschilderte "Gefahrensituation" selbst ( am Rand mit den Wellen Kämpfen ) selbst sehe ich als kaum gefährlich für Leib und Leben an, lediglich das Material kann bei sowas bös leiden  . Solange der Motor nicht läuft ist ein Spielchen mit Kleinstboot und Welle nicht sehr gefährlich ( für den Menschen )
Wenn allerdings unerfahrene Freizeitpiloten beim Anlegen am Strand mitsamt Boot von der Welle gewaschen werden ( mit laufendem Motor ) ist das schon was anderes ( oft gesehen am Atlantik ).


ABER: Was garnicht geht ist die technische Unkenntnnis des Motors! Das Ding und wenn es nur ein kleiner 5PS Quirl ist, ist die Überlebensgarantie schlechthin!
Wenn der Motor Scherstifte ( und keine Rutschkupplung oder ähnliches) hat sollte man unbedingt !!mehrere!!  mitnehmen und wissen was das ist!
Ausserdem sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach intensiv mit dem Innenleben/Funktion beschäftigen! Desweiteren braucht man Werkzeug( das ist nur sehr wenig bei einem kleinen Aussenborder und passt auch unter die Haupe!! ).
Unbedingt sollte man auch das Abnehmen der Schraube des Motors geübt haben, denn das sich das Ding in Angelschnüren/Netzresten/Plastiktüten gnadenlos festfrisst passiert doch verhältnismässig oft und dann hilft diese Kenntnis ungemein!


----------



## titi2 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

oh ja offenes Boot, dass hatte ich nicht so richtig mitbekommen und dann anscheinend noch ein so kleines das man es auf einem Autodach transportieren kann!?! Naja, das ist in der Tat gefährlich. Ich war da von mir mit meinem Schlauchboot und 5 ps Motor ausgegangen ( ueber 20 kmh )


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Was mich die ganze Zeit irritiert, dass ist das man auf der Ostsee ständig Bellyboote und Kajaks sieht. Sicherlich ist die Ostsee kein Kinderspielplatz, aber die fahren da auch rum und keiner meckert.

Da finde ich ein kleines Kleinboot bei guten Bedingungen ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht soooo problematisch, wie das einige darstellen.


----------



## gustaf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Hej

@ Sundvogel

Sicherlich hast du recht. Die Ostsee ist ein vergleichsweise ruhiges meer.
Bei guten und vor allem STABILEN wetterverhaeltnissen spricht auch nichts dagegen sich mit einem kleinboot aufs wasser hinaus zu wagen.
Es soll hier auch gar nicht darum gehen diese dinger zu verteufeln. Nur muessen eben nutzer dieser bootsklassen noch sensibler auf die moeglichen gefahren reagieren.
Und es werden auch nicht taeglich tote nutzer von bellybooten aus dem wasser gezogen.
Das Meer ist kein ungeheuer das gruenschnaebel frist. Es ist, unter beruecksichtigung der gefahrenmomente und benutzung des gesunden menschenverstandes, ein herlicher ort um unserem hobby nachzugehen.

@ Falk1
Auf deine frage was man auf solchen kleinbooten mit signalraketen bzw mit signalfakeln will.

Es gibt auch situationen ausserhalb von sturm und gewitter die ein boot in seenot bringen koennen.
Ich denke es ist auch gar nicht noetig jetzt alle oder einige aufzuzaehlen.
Hier sind Nico-Fakeln oder Rauchfackeln sicherlich ein sicherheitsgewinn der fuer relativ kleines geld zu haben ist. Und allein deswegen schon in JEDEM boot vorhanden sein sollten.

Leuts, macht euch nicht wuschig,

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



gustaf schrieb:


> Die Ostsee ist ein vergleichsweise ruhiges meer.
> Bei guten und vor allem STABILEN wetterverhaeltnissen spricht auch nichts dagegen sich mit einem kleinboot aufs wasser hinaus zu wagen.
> Es soll hier auch gar nicht darum gehen diese dinger zu verteufeln. Nur muessen eben nutzer dieser bootsklassen noch sensibler auf die moeglichen gefahren reagieren.
> Und es werden auch nicht taeglich tote nutzer von bellybooten aus dem wasser gezogen.
> Das Meer ist kein ungeheuer das gruenschnaebel frist. Es ist, unter beruecksichtigung der gefahrenmomente und benutzung des gesunden menschenverstandes, ein herlicher ort um unserem hobby nachzugehen.



Gustaf, wir sind uns extrem einig.


----------



## raubangler (5. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

offene 5ps boote haben auf der ostsee wirklich nix verloren.
nur auf dem mittelmeer.
da fahren viele fischer mit solchen dingern bei fast jedem wetter raus, um ihre langleinen auszulegen.
ist aber bestimmt nicht so gefaehrlich, wie die ostsee.....

ich war gerade 5 wochen im golf von korinth - mit schlauchboot und 5 ps.
die ersten wochen waren bestes kite-wetter.
da konnte man die 5ps nicht ausfahren, ohne an den wellenspitzen abzuheben.
fazit:
je fieser die wellen, desto weniger ps braucht man.

meine sicherheitsausruestung bestand uebrigens aus ausreichend trinkwasserflaschen.
ein seefunkhandgeraet hatte ich zwar mitgenommen, aber dann doch nicht mit auf dem boot.
keines der vielen fischerboote in der umgebung hatte ein (im hafen sichtbares) funkgeraet.
und ob eine italien-faehre kommt, um schlauchbooten zu helfen, kann man wohl stark anzweifeln.


----------



## Ollek (6. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

Edit

Gruss|wavey:


----------



## Edlinger (6. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

@ Olek stimmt #6
Deshalb habe ich den Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## nemles (6. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*

@ Honey,

erst mal Glückwunsch, das alles glimpflich abgelaufen ist.

Nochmal kurz zu den Eingangsfragen zurück:
Ja Abscherstift kenne ich. Habe grundsätzlich Werkzeug und einige Ersatzteile dabei. Mußte schon mehrere Reparaturen auf See vornehmen im Laufe der Jahre.:g
Ob ich raus gefahren wäre, hätte ich vor Ort selbst entschieden, nach visueller Prüfung der Lage. 
Und jetzt kommt noch ein wichtiger Aspekt hinzu, der glaube ich noch nicht erwähnt wurde: die Erfahrung mit dem Boot, dem Wetter und dem Umgang mit der eigenen Konsequenz.

Ich bin an der Küste aufgewachsen und fahre, seit ich denken kann mit dem Kleinboot oder Schlauchboot mit 5 PS raus.
In manchen Jahren sogar täglich, je nach Wetterlage.
Im Laufe der Jahre lernt man mit dem Wetter zu Leben und es sogar zu "lesen". Wenn eindeutig die Anzeichen auf schlechtes Wetter sind, welches auf einen zu kommt, Gas und ab an Land.
Wenn eindeutig zu sehen ist, das es weg bleibt, weitermachen. 
Wenn ich nicht sicher bin, wie es sich entwickelt: auch sofortiger Abbruch.
Und wenn ich entscheide: Abbruch, dann kann mein Mitangler toddern wie er will.

Falk, meine Meinung über Kleinboote und deren Kapitäne kennst Du ja. Es hängt IMMER vom Kapitän ab, ob es sicher ist oder nicht. Und dabei ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob dieser Kapitän sich einmal im Jahr im Urlaub ein 5PSer mietet, oder das Ding und die Küste aus jahrelanger Erfahrung aus dem Effeff kennt. Wobei der zweite wohl trotz (oder wegen) seiner Erfahrung weniger Risiko eingehen wird.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. August 2009)

*AW: Bootshavarie des Ferkelfahnders*



raubangler schrieb:


> offene 5ps boote haben auf der ostsee wirklich nix verloren.
> nur auf dem mittelmeer.
> da fahren viele fischer mit solchen dingern bei fast jedem wetter raus, um ihre langleinen auszulegen.
> ist aber bestimmt nicht so gefaehrlich, wie die ostsee.....
> ...


Geht klar Meister!|bigeyes


----------

